# Camping / Hunting in Allegan State Game ARea....anyone do this..?



## WMIBOWHUNTER (Jan 18, 2012)

was thinking about pitching a tent during the first week of october or shortly thereafter and do a public bowhunt somewhere in the Allegan State Game Area. I thought it might be fun to camp and bowhunt out there. 

I wasn't sure if it's ok to camp out there(state game area) ...?
I've always hunted private property......but have been wanting to a publilc hunt.

Anyone on here ever do that...


----------



## Casey Gibson (Apr 20, 2009)

They have a nice primitive campground, ely lake. Its nice and is pretty much empty at the time you want to go. I have never just stayed on state ground, but do see a few people that do it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Used to see a few deer camps I think it is allowed with a permit. Maybe call the Plainwell office.


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Camping is allowed on public land with a permit, and you can pick up a permit, which are free, at most field offices. But yeah you might wanna check with the local field office to make sure camping is allowed in the state game area during hunting season, but I'm sure you're allowed to.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

